I am new here , how can i find sub categories for this site? - hackerinam
======
VT_Drew
There really aren't sub categories. This isn't reddit. There is just the main
site. You can filter out to only see Show, Ask, and Jobs (listed on the top
bar), but other than that there is nothing (also those are really just
filters, not sub categories, as show, ask, and jobs will show up on the main
page).

------
Huhty
Not 100% sure, but I don't think there is any other than the "ask" and "show"
which are official categorized (into each section) by hand and out of the
submitters's control.

